# FULL WEEKS UNDER $300!!



## Ryan Burnette (Jan 2, 2019)

3 DAYS TO CHECK IN!!! REDUCED PRICING!! FULL WEEKS FOR UNDER $300!!

Lehigh Resort Club - 1/5 to 1/12 - 1 Bed/1 Bath - $249
Bluegreen Mountain Loft - 1/5 to 1/12 - 1 Bed/1 Bath - $299
Oakmont Resort - 1/5 to 1/12 - 1 Bed/1 Bath - $249

Call or text for quickest response

Thanks,
Ryan B.
832-498-5162


----------



## Patri (Jan 6, 2019)

It would help to put the towns these are located in. Thanks.


----------



## Neesie (Jan 7, 2019)

Agreed.  For quickest response the listed should provide the basic info: Resort name, location and available date(s).


----------

